# Topics > Science fiction > Fiction literature >  Book "Snow Crash", sci-fi novel, Neal Stephenson, 1992

## Airicist

Book "Snow Crash", sci-fi novel, Neal Stephenson, 1992 on Amazon

"Snow Crash" on Wikipedia

"Snow Crash", sci-fi movie on IMDb

----------


## Airicist

Article "Neal Stephenson: VR, the Metaverse, and what Snow Crash got wrong"
Tim Bradshaw’s full interview with the sci-fi author and Magic Leap futurist

by Tim Bradshaw 
February 25, 2016

----------


## Airicist2

Article "This 29-year-old book predicted the ‘metaverse’ — and some of Facebook’s plans are eerily similar"

by Tom Huddleston Jr.
November 3, 2021

----------

